# Medal Of Honor, allied assault and WinXP



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

When trying to load Medal Of Honor, Allied Assault I get the following error message:
"Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem"

I'm running WinXP on an athlon XP 1600+, 512mb RAM, ATI Radeon VE DDR 64mb RAM (using the default WinXP driver version 5.1.2001.0), DirectX 8.1 . I know this game requires a card capable of OpenGL which so far as I know this does. Does anyone have any idea what the problem is, know a fix or even know if it's a lost cause?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

winxp default drivers don't support opengl.

You will have to download and install the latest drivers from www.ati.com to be able to play MOH

This is a pretty well known problem with xp, no opengl support. Microsoft is trying to steer everyone to D3D


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks but I tried to DL the newest drivers from ATI and they wouldn't install. I received a message stating my display adapters are incompatable? Which has me totally confused.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

while trying to install the updated driver I got the mesage:
"display driver is not compaiible with the display adapters in your system"


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Try this http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/3251.html

Make sure you have the correct drivers for your model and the winxp version, can't use win9x, etc


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

This from EA

CLW_StartOpenGL() - Could not load OpenGL subsystem



This error indicates a trouble initializing the 3D graphics card. The first thing to check would be to ensure that that the computer meet the games requirements for at least a 16 MB video card with support for OpenGL. To find out what type of video card the computer has: Go to Start, select Run, type dxdiag and press Ok. Along the top of the tool click on the tab that says Display. On the left side near the top it will state the name. Also note the Aprox. Total Memory a couple lines below the name.

Next, ensure that the latest drivers for the video card are installed. Check the card manufacturer's web site for any updates and follow any directions that they provide. If the computer is running Windows XP make sure that it is using the video card manufacturers drivers and not those that were supplied with the operating system.

Also, OpenGL does not work with multiple monitor setups. If the computer has a dual-display, it will be necessary to disable the secondary monitor. Follow these steps to do so:

Right click on the Desktop background and select 'Properties' 
Click on the 'Settings' tab 
Click on the monitor that is labeled with a number '2' 
Uncheck the box that says "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor" 
Click 'Apply' and 'Ok' 
The game should now run properly. 

Also, change the desktop resolution settings to be most compatible with the game.

Press the right mouse button on a blank area on your Desktop. 
Select "Properties" from the menu that appears. 
Select the "Settings" tab from the "Display Properties" window. 
Set the "Color Palette" to 16 Bit High Color and the "Display" or "Desktop Area" to 800X600
Note: If you are unable to change these settings, please contact your computer manufacturer for assistance.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

you guys are all hitting on stuff I've looked at. Thanks for trying but I'm still lost!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Well bottom line you need to get the drivers installed to play the game.

Troubleshooting from microsoft
http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q292460


----------

